

Jaadi.js – JS Storage Abstraction - geeku
https://github.com/msubra/jaadi.js

======
streptomycin
There's already like 8 million of these. Yet when people make new ones, they
never include a comparison to any of the 8 million existing ones that do the
same thing. So I really doubt this is better than
[https://github.com/brianleroux/lawnchair](https://github.com/brianleroux/lawnchair)
or
[https://github.com/mozilla/localForage](https://github.com/mozilla/localForage)
or many others.

------
terinjokes
W3C Storage has a few exception behaviors this abstraction doesn't handle and
thus might be something to worry about:

* setItem(key, value) can throw a QuotaExceededError. * Any of the Local Storage methods can throw a SecurityError. I have in my notes that Chrome does this when a user disables cookies.

~~~
masklinn
There's a second problem: this thing is synchronous, so it's not possible to
create a backend for WebSQL, IndexedDB or remote storage, or to store stuff in
(possibly shared) WebWorkers.

~~~
terinjokes
Ah yes, that's another huge problem! I'm so used to things being async that I
didn't even see that.

------
bboyan
Look at PouchDB

